# 17" Wheels Skyline Offsets



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

What have you got hidden away?

I am looking for a set of good 17" wheels in Skyline fitment

17 x 9.5 ET 15-20

or 

17 x 10.0 ET 20-25

Drop me a pm if you can help...


Thanks


Conrad


----------

